# Flats boat



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Moving back to Pensacola in two months from NC and was wondering if many people own and fish flats boats/technical poling skiffs in Pensacola. It's been awhile and when I am back I haven't seen very many around. I fly fish and love pushing through shallows but have also thought about selling and moving into a bay bote 
So who here runs What and why?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think that a true technical poling skiff is a good fit for our area. For most of the year there is not a whole lot of water that is under a foot deep. I also would not want to cross a chopped up bay to get from on spot to another in a true poling skiff. I fish all year and except for a few occasions on Blackwater in the winter I would have no need for a poling skiff. I think a bay boat is a better fit for this area.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> I don't think that a true technical poling skiff is a good fit for our area. For most of the year there is not a whole lot of water that is under a foot deep. I also would not want to cross a chopped up bay to get from on spot to another in a true poling skiff. I fish all year and except for a few occasions on Blackwater in the winter I would have no need for a poling skiff. I think a bay boat is a better fit for this area.


I agree with this. You should stick with a boat with a v bottom to cut waves. Some days the bay can get pretty sporty.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Bay boats are definitely the best fit for the pensacola area.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

KEEP THE FLATS BOAT!! THERE ARE TONS OF PLACES IN ESCAMBIA, PERDIDO, AND BLACKWATER BAY TO SIGHT FISH FOR REDS AND IT WOULD BE A GOOD RIVER BOAT:thumbup::thumbup: IF YOU SELL IT LET ME KNOW BEFORE YOU DO BECAUSE I WANT YOUR BC!!


----------

